# Bugmotor für unter 400 €?



## -Lukas- (24. August 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin eher zufällig auf folgenden Motor gestoßen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Haswing-Cayman-B-55-Elektro-Ausenborder-660W-Elektromotor-Aussenbordmotor-/200917508405?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2ec79de135


Meine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Kann das was taugen? Hochwertige Motoren fangen ja erst ab ca. 600 € an.


----------



## crocodile (28. August 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*

Würde mich auch interessieren. Macht optisch ja einen ganz guten Eindruck. Hat denn noch niemand Erfahrungen oder zumindest was von den Teilen gehört?


----------



## tomsen83 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls intensiv mit den Motoren beschäftigt. Es ist mir nicht gelungen, negative Erfahrungsberichte zu finden. Auf verschiedenen niederländischen Websites (Hab jetzt keine Zeit die raus zu suchen, einfach Haswing Cayman bei google suchen und die Trefferliste bis Seite 10 durcharbeiten) kam der Motor grundsätzlich sehr gut weg. 

Eines wurde jedoch durchweg bemängelt: Wenn die Fernbedienung genutzt wird, wird jeder Tastendruck mit einem akustischen Geräusch bestätigt. An einem windigen Tag, kann das nach mehreren Stunden durchaus ätzend sein. Andererseits hat man auf diese Art und Weise immer eine Rückmeldung. 

Von vielen (insbesondere den Australiern, wo der Motor wohl zuerst auftauchte) gab es wenige, aber positive Rückmeldungen. Das Modell ist wohl gleich zu setzen mit den Jarvis Watersnake Motoren, die dort sehr beliebt sind (gleiche Preisklasse)

Zum Thema Verbrauch hieß es ebenfalls durchweg, dass der Motor eine gute Figur machte. 
Und nun zum Preis: Ich habe mir damals mal zusammengerechnet, was ich alles benötige um zufrieden zu sein: Dazu zählten:
Motor, Montageplatte, Fußfernbedienung, Batterie, Ladegerät. Summasumarum sind das dann doch wieder 700 Tacken, aber immer noch wesentlich weniger als für die Marktführer, aber auch wesentlich weniger Funktionen (nicht stufenlos, kein gps-Anker usw.).

Nachdem was ich alles gelesen habe (und das war viel) habe ich mich entschieden, noch ein Jahr zu warten, bis es mehr Erfahrungswerte zu den Motoren gibt. Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich auch zuschlagen.


----------



## -Lukas- (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*

Habe eher zufällig einen ähnlichen Motor gefunden, zu dem gibt es aber noch weniger Berichte. Ist von Shakespeare und ebenfalls knapp 400 € teuer: http://www.ms-angelshop.de/Zubehoer/Boote/Shakespeare-SIGMA-54-LB--FRONT-TROLLER.html


----------



## Erto88 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin eher zufällig auf folgenden Motor gestoßen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Haswing-Cayman-B-55-Elektro-Ausenborder-660W-Elektromotor-Aussenbordmotor-/200917508405?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2ec79de135
> 
> ...



Hi
Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten den Haswing Comax 55 stufenlos also ich muss sagen er ist um längen günstiger als vergleichbare stufenlose motoren und richtig sparsam was den Stromverbrauch angeht. Also ich kann die Marke Haswing auf jedenfall nur empfehlen.
Gruss
Erto88


----------



## crocodile (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*

Dieses Piepen würde mich persönlich auch sehr schnell stören. Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden mit geringem Aufwand? Ist es denn sehr laut? Ansonsten schon jemand weitere Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Grüße


----------



## koegi (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bugmotor für unter 400 €?*

Das 24 Volt Modell ist auch schon unterwegs.

Da werde ich kommenden Februar zuschlagen

Gruss
Helmut


----------

